# How do you weigh your dog?



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

My vet is some distance away and it is a nuisance to bring the dog in to be weighed. 

How do people weigh their dogs? Do you all use your vet? How about getting a used baby scale on ebay?

Thanks

Louise


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I weigh Pablo at the Vet or sometimes I weigh myself on our scale, then way myself again with him in my arms. Or maybe try DH's method: he uses our Wii Fit board, LOL. I'm guessing a baby scale would be fine if your pup isn't too heavy (I believe she's around 6lbs?).


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I weigh mine regularly using the Maryam method. It works!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I have a really nice digital scale that weighs with an accuracy of .1 of a pound. It is every bit as accurate as my vet's scale. I just put Bugsy on it and wait for the reading.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

juliav said:


> I have a really nice digital scale that weighs with an accuracy of .1 of a pound. It is every bit as accurate as my vet's scale. I just put Bugsy on it and wait for the reading.


What kind of scale is it Julia? I can't do that on the one we have and we use the vet


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> I weigh Pablo at the Vet or sometimes *I weigh myself on our scale, then way myself again with him in my arms.* Or maybe try DH's method: he uses our Wii Fit board, LOL. I'm guessing a baby scale would be fine if your pup isn't too heavy (I believe she's around 6lbs?).


I use the same way. I also have have friend that works at the local post office and sometimes he puts them on that scale ound:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

mintchip said:


> I use the same way. I also have have friend that works at the local post office and sometimes he puts them on that scale ound:


That's neat Sally, cause all he has to do then is put a stamp on their butts and express mail them to me :biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> That's neat Sally, cause all he has to do then is put a stamp on their butts and express mail them to me :biggrin1:


Good thinking Sally!! And Maryam...... ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Maryam- Does the wii fit do it pretty accurate? I was going to try that. 

I often use the Banfield place at Petco when we visit.

Amanda


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Once a yr when they go for shots..I put them on the scale in the office.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> That's neat Sally, cause all he has to do then is put a stamp on their butts and express mail them to me :biggrin1:


Maryam-- Oliver and Comet wants you to send Pablo here! Oliver is getting to big for this carrier. You will love SF and playdates :whoo:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Amanda, Joey did the same method I use and it was pretty accurate. I don't think it would be, if you just put the dog on there.

Sally, Oliver is too cute in his bag. Pablo is borderline comfortable in his large Sherpa, I may have to overnight him to SF, LOL.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> ... sometimes I weigh myself on our scale, then way myself again with him in my arms...


We do the same thing!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

DH put Scooter on the Wii Fit board too! ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay I tried putting Dash on the wii fit board as a guest and it got him pretty good, just over 10lbs- it didn't give ounces after that though but it was slightly above 10lbs. I then did the Dash with me and my big man is now 10.4lbs so those chips are going straight to his thighs


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I feel his pain!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I use a digital scale as well. Weigh myself, and then weigh us both.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> Amanda, Joey did the same method I use and it was pretty accurate. I don't think it would be, if you just put the dog on there.
> 
> Sally, Oliver is too cute in his bag. *Pablo is borderline comfortable in his large Sherpa, I may have to overnight him to SF*, LOL.


Looking forward to it!!!!:whoo::whoo:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Amanda, what was Dashie's Wii Fit age? ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Maryam- we didnt go thru the whole test! He doesnt really like the wii fit... he freaks out when I play it actually. I won't say my wii fit age but I think she hates me!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hahaha, I was 54 y/o the first time, now I'm around my age +/- 4 years. Pablo seems to love the board as he would try to get on it while I play, which sucks and then he ends up putting only his head on there as a compromise which isn't helpful either, LOL.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

The Petsmart we visit regularly has a large scale.


----------



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

Uh...no.....more like 10.3 lbs! I don't know if baby scales go that high


----------



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

Juliav

That's what I'm looking for! My scale weighs in increments of .5 pounds and wont weigh at all until it hits about 30 or more pounds.

Who makes it - where did you get it, etc ?

Louise


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We use a baby scale. It's old but pretty accurate.


----------



## triona (Dec 22, 2008)

We have a food scale that goes to 10 lbs. Bess is only around 5 lbs. We use the food scale but it takes two people to hold her still.

Triona


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Lol...we've used the Wii fit board too! ound:
Usually I hold Todd on our scale or drive to the Vet to get a more accurate weight. 
You could always use a fish scale like midwives do for babies


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

JASHavanese said:


> What kind of scale is it Julia? I can't do that on the one we have and we use the vet


I have a scale made by Salter and I got it quite a few years (maybe 5) ago from Brookestone.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

I have a baby scale I bought on ebay. It works up to 20lbs and is right on with the vets scale.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Evye's Mom said:


> I use a digital scale as well. Weigh myself, and then weigh us both.


That's the way I do it, too. It's not accurate to the ounce but it gives you a good idea. According to my method, she was weighing 8 lbs. but when she was weighed at the vet's she was 7.2 lbs. I guess the extra ounces were mine.....lol

Kathie


----------

